# Now THAT was some EPIC ****, man. Suckit Strava.



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Bike Ride Profile | Now THAT was some EPIC shit, man. Suckit Strava. near La Cañada Flintridge | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Im not easily impressed but that is a crazy ride. That may be more elevation than I've had for the last couple years. Nice work


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

Good work!


----------



## shredchic (May 26, 2010)

Kudos for a long ride report... but it needs photos.  "The Work", lol. Biggest amt. climbing I've done in a day is an unimpressive 13k. Good inspiration.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Donn12 said:


> Im not easily impressed but that is a crazy ride. That may be more elevation than I've had for the last couple years. Nice work



thanks donn12....i got schooled by the wife for staying out late, solo, on the bike, on a deserted mtn road with no cell service.....but id do it again in a twinkle of a hookers eye.


----------



## APSBiker (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow. I've done several MTB centuries and I've never gotten that much elevation in one of those. Congrats on the epicness!


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Meh. Half of it was downhill.

Just kidding. Nice ride.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Does it count if you coast half the ride?

Anyway, a pretty good average speed for that much climbing. The few rides that I've hit over a mile of climbing in a day have been tough days.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

*some photos of that same ride*

I did this several times when I was living in Pasadena 10 years ago. It is a good ride, with low traffic as the road is blocked most of the time. I didn't measure climbing at the time but there is no way it has 17,000ft in 120 miles. This would be ~15% more than the Death Ride, and this is not anywhere as hard as the Death Ride. The bulk of the climbing is going up to Mt Wilson, which is ~5,000ft up from Pasadena.

Here are some pictures of doing it in 2 days, one day riding up to Lake Arrowhead, and the other coming back to Pasadena along the foothills.

A loop to Lake Arrowhead


----------

